# Why won't they Pair Up?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello everyone I recently bought a pair of hungarian giant house pigeons to keep my lone fantail hen company. Well my male hungarian and fantail hen decided they liked each other and paired. When I figured out that they had paired up I separated the fantail hen from the hungarians, hoping the hungarians would pair. I am really wanting my hungarians to breed. THe thing is, they show no interest in each other whatsoever. Is there anything I can do to encourage them to pair up? Would putting them in a cage by themselves encourage them to pair up? ANY INFO IS APPRECIATED!!!

Thanks.


----------



## PigeonMadness (Apr 21, 2009)

There are plenty of ways of doing so and I'm sure there will be many answers but I don't like the putting them in a cage together idea. Sometimes the male gets territorial and just fights the hen all the time. I suggest putting them into separate cages and not letting them see any other pigeons for a week. Then after the week, reveal them to each other while still in the different cages. Eventually they will start crying for each other and you can finally put them together. And right about this time their hormones will be flipping high and you should be expecting eggs soon! I used a similar method for two homer males once due to their excessive fighting. Then after a while I allowed them to be together and BOOM! they mated. If it can work for two males, it'll work for a cock and hen. Good luck and continue the pigeon madness!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, as of now separate them but such that they can see each other (but they do not see the Fantail). Once they are acquainted to each other, you can let them in one cage.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Well, you JUST split the pair up because yesterday you were asking if the fantail and the cock house pigeon were a pair. Its not gonna happen over night. If you can lock them up alone to where they can't see or hear other birds this will go a long way in speeding up the process, but its still going to take a month or so probably.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

also. you were not sold a proven pair were you?... you may have two males if they are not a true pair, that were already paired when you bought them... sometimes even the breeders or preowners can get the sexes wrong. esp if they are not paired when you buy them. I've had my share of hen is really a cock and cock is really a hen too many times..lol... so time will tell.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Give the male a week's time, switching relations so fast is manytimes hard for pigeons  can't expect them to behave like humans


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You might try putting them in separate cages next to each other. Don't put them in the same cage, or they may fight and he could seriously hurt her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> You might try putting them in separate cages next to each other. Don't put them in the same cage, or they may fight and he could seriously hurt her.


I agree with this and if you can keep them from seeing previous mates that helps alot too


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I agree with this and if you can keep them from seeing previous mates that helps alot too


Yes, that helps whole lots! LOL.


----------

